# Agco Allis 9635 won't move.



## WyattM (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I have an Agco Allis 9635 with a funk 18 speed transmission, with a strange issue. It will move perfectly fine sometimes for a little bit here and there. Recently I had it running to move to town and I got up to 18 with no problem. Then I had an error pop up and it dropped me to 15. Then dropped me to 12. I kept travelling in 12 until I got to the site and once I hit the clutch it entirely stopped moving. Since then, I have got it to move only a handful of times. I found that if I held the clutch to the floor for about 2 minutes, all of my error codes went away and I could move. Same thing happened, got to 6, errors started flashing, and I was stuck in 6 until I pushed in the clutch. Kept doing the clutch to the floor trick just to move it back to its parking spot and now that trick has stopped working and there it sits immobile in the middle of the yard. I am at a complete loss I checked all the coils and everything seems fine. Any information would help at this point.
Error codes E32- E42.
Sometimes only E41 and E42 will flash.
Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Got the codes right here - Yesterday's Tractors (655022)


Kennedy Diesel is very helpful... http://www.kennedydiesel.comhttp://www.gm-diesel.comCodes came from Kennedy's site under tech tips. Error Codes NO



www.yesterdaystractors.com




WyattM see if this will open for you, not sure this is for your tractor, but have a look.

Hold your cursor on "error codes no" and click to open, let me know if you can't open the site and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Justin_L2022 (10 mo ago)

WyattM said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have an Agco Allis 9635 with a funk 18 speed transmission, with a strange issue. It will move perfectly fine sometimes for a little bit here and there. Recently I had it running to move to town and I got up to 18 with no problem. Then I had an error pop up and it dropped me to 15. Then dropped me to 12. I kept travelling in 12 until I got to the site and once I hit the clutch it entirely stopped moving. Since then, I have got it to move only a handful of times. I found that if I held the clutch to the floor for about 2 minutes, all of my error codes went away and I could move. Same thing happened, got to 6, errors started flashing, and I was stuck in 6 until I pushed in the clutch. Kept doing the clutch to the floor trick just to move it back to its parking spot and now that trick has stopped working and there it sits immobile in the middle of the yard. I am at a complete loss I checked all the coils and everything seems fine. Any information would help at this point.
> Error codes E32- E42.
> Sometimes only E41 and E42 will flash.
> Thanks


Did you ever figure anything out ? my dad has the same tractor and same issues we have owned it since 2005 and he has had the issue since he got it and spent thousands trying to figure out why it does this


----------

